# Does anyone have any Nigerian Show Leads?



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone who shows knows what im talking about.

Anyway, me and my friend are planning on showing alot, I have a few but I was looking to see if anyone has any for sale, preferably free or very cheap?

Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can get them pretty cheap off of Jeffers I do believe.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Which ones are they? I looked and didnt see them at all!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You are talking about the nylon ones with the clip, right? I generally don't use these on my nigerians, just use a choke chain, but for the most short goats, these ones, these work great. If the link doesn't work, search nylon goat lead on jeffers.
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product ... W&cn=33083

They have these too, but they are more expensive, and I dont' know how well they would work for nigerians. 
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product ... 2&cn=33083


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ummm those are good, but I dont have that kind, I have a different one, it looks similar to the first pic but its different. I guess theres only one person that sells them

I will try to get a pic thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmmm...get a pic. I'll be on the lookout. I don't think i've seen or used anything else? Were they special made or something?


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a few leads that are very similar to the first pic... but they have a loop/handle only on the end...not the whole thing itself...

But honestly, we dont use them at all.... they work out to be too short... When we're leading a group of girls over to the show ring, we use "Dollar Store" dog leashes.... then hook them up to a show line (chain) that has chain sections along it about every foot or two... W/SWIVEL HOOKS to hook each doe up to it. MUST have swivel hooks!!!

Or since at the ADGA shows we usually only have one or two doe's at a time...we just stand and hold them with the doggie leashes. We also use the dog leashes all the time at home when we're on walks and anytime we go to the vet college for ultrasounds, etc.... They are SO worth the $1!!!


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

If you are thinking about using the leads on them during the show, please be aware that some judges do NOT like it when you use a lead. There was a kerfluffle about it at one of the shows I went to last year. A few of us had the short lead clipped to their choke chain collars (nothing long or garishly colored, just a short loop) since they were Nigi Juniors and it is hard on your back to walk all bent over the whole time. 

One judge made this big speech on the microphone during our round about how those leads would be unacceptable at Nationals and that we should never use them as the judges would rank us lower or something along those lines as it was 'frowned upon.' He actually said that since it was our choice to show the smaller goats, we just had to put up with bending over if we wanted to show them. He said that if Nigis were supposed to be dairy goats, then they needed to be shown with just a collar, like the big goats. 

It was pretty embarrassing, actually, since I was one of the ones using a lead and we were standing up there in the ring in front of the crowd while he chastised us.

Now, there were a couple of other judges at the show that told us afterwards that what he said was incorrect, that the leads were acceptable by ADGA and AGS rules, but they said that a lot of judges just don't like to see it and they might rank you lower without saying anything. So, since then I never use a lead, but I do use a slightly longer choke chain collar so that it has a few extra inches of distance so I am not having to bend over as far. :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^Wow, that is absolutely ridiculous. What about someone with a bad back? I must say, i've shown juniors before with just choke chains, i'm young and have no problem bending over...but it gets really tiring after awhile...especially when the judge takes a long time and wants you to walk them a lot. 

Do you remember what judge that was? If I were you, and the leads are perfectly acceptable...i'd file a complaint with the registry. That's unacceptable for a judge to be bias toward a short lead like that and rank a goat lower because one was used. I would have been so upset...especially after the other judges came up and told you that.

I've never seen anyone get scolded for using one...especially during the show, but thank you for posting. I haven't used the leads in a show, but wouldn't hesitate using one with my juniors...until now.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, sorry I havent gotten a pic, wont be able to until I go home this weekend BUT my leads arent what you guys are thinking and these are show sanctioned leads. They are approved and have never been turned down. Dotty Clark of the NDGA registrar makes them so they are all good.

The kind your talking about, our judge didnt like last year, same thing happened to my friend


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Supposedly, the leads we were using were permissible (at least according to the other judges and breeders I talked to) as well. I think that it is not really a 'rule' on the books but a bias that some judges have. They don't like how it looks or whatever, I guess.

The one I was using was the little single loop with a clip on the end, it is about 6 to 8 inches long and was plain black. Not like a dog leash or anything, but a real show lead that I actually bought from a vendor at another show.

There were a lot of breeders I talked to at that show who were not happy that he made those comments, and said that the leads were totally legal to use.

But he didn't come right out and say he was going to place anybody lower due to using them, he basically just said that if we were to try to use them at Nationals that we would not be allowed to and that we should really not even be using them at all, even at the local show. So he did not disqualify us, he just sort of publicly shamed us for having leads. I felt like I was about 5 years old and was getting scolded by a teacher for not turning in my homework. :roll:

At least I wasn't the only one using one though...now THAT would have been embarrassing!

I honestly can't remember the judge's name (I am terrible with names), though I hope somebody complained so that the registry could at least set him straight. Still, I haven't used a lead since then, as I don't see any of the established breeders at the shows I attend using them so I figure I'd better emulate them if I don't want to stand out as a total newb.

As I am new to showing and have only been going for the last 2 or 3 years, I have had a few embarrassing moments in the ring...some of the judges are super nice and will answer questions and whatnot, others seem to either ignore you if you are an obvious newb or they may make comments that make you feel totally embarrassed.

Keep in mind that I am in Central Texas, and every show I attend is also attended by the likes of Twin Creeks, Pecan Hollow, Lost Valley, and Piddlin Acres. So I am up against some very stiff competition...they all have amazing animals so I feel pretty good if I place anywhere near the top of my class for now and I just about passed out when I won my first Grand and Reserve Grand. <G>

I had a buck last year who won first in his class...I was proud for about 3 seconds until the judge pulled out his microphone to point out that he was placing my buck first in spite of his owner's showing him so badly (talk about deflating your ego! hehe).

I have been assured, however, that this feeling like an idiot phase is a rite of passage and one day I will look back and laugh at how bad I was! :ROFL:


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that there is a judge who is fussy about leads. From the goat catalogs (Hoegger's and Caprtine Supply) I got the impression that a show-lead would be acceptable -- they carry the loops in two sizes, I beleive!

I have spine problems and a handicapped parking tag, too. I was seriously thinking of using something like a wooden rod with a snap on the end to lead a doeling, because I have so much pain when I bend over. Maybe I need to carry my handicapped parking tag with me? Either that or obedience-train my goats like dogs so that they heel off-leash!!! 

what is a person with a legitimate handicap supposed to do in this sort of a case?

Just wondering,
Chris with a couple of very sweet doelings that are worth a few tries in the show ring, and no one to show them for me.


----------

